# 1938 TN Home - My First Home, My First project, Tons of Pictures!!!



## Firefighter3244

Hey Everyone, I made a thread when I purchased the home a few months ago. I'm creating this as my official project thread where you can follow
everything I'm doing, and help me out. :laughing: I have lurked these forums for a lil while now and plan to pull the great knowledge from all the wonderful minds that are here!

So, I suppose I'll start.

I received a binder a few months after I bought the home, it's amazing but it tells the homes story and other wonderful details. I'm so lucky to have this binder/book. I'll get to the story after the specs. 

Specs: Purchased for 100k Foreclosure :thumbup:
1938 TN home, Zoned Historical property via the local zoning and Historical society.
Main Floor 2,600 sq ft 
Full Unfinished Basement Additional 2,600 sq ft. 
Unfinished Attic 902 sq ft
Original Refinished Hardwoof Floors ThroughOut the entire Main Floor. 
Granite Counters in Kitchen and Laundry Room
10 ft ceilings 
3 Bed, 2 Full Bath. 2 Living Rooms, 2 Dining Rooms (remember formal and family versions)
2nd Living has a room off of it, which I'm turning into a wonderful master closet. 
7/10 of an Acre Lot. 
Paved Drive ( Needs redone )
2.5 Car Carport. Brick. Only needs door and bricking in window to make garage.
I purchased the home from a couple who bought it in 2005 for 160,000
and then put almost 60,000 into it to help restore it to it's current condition. 

I love all the wonderful detail and the home has so much character you simply don't find in newer homes unless their multi millions, even then it's not that same character in my opinion.

Story:
I got this book. This drawing was done in 1999 and inside of this are pictures, quotes for work to be done, receipts and other things pertaining to the home.











And heres the store on the inside cover..












It goes on etc.... records of all prev. owners etc... It was awesome to have the story behind the home. Esp one this old.


Photos of the home. I'm going to Include Photos when I bought it, and below that will be it's current state and how it looks.


----------



## Firefighter3244

Dark spots on home are shadows from tree, lol not dirt.




































One of my 4 security cameras. Video/Audio DVR HDD with Motion sensor Night etc... I love this system.









The Custom Arched front door + frame etc....










Main Living Room



















Main Dining Room


----------



## Firefighter3244

Kitchen










1st Full bath, Shower/toilet are to right of door/sink.









2nd Living room ( New Master Bedroom )


















Room off of 2nd living room ( Turning it into Master Closet, maybe bath )


















2nd dining room. You can see the 2nd living through the double doors in 1st pic. And in 2nd pic you can see the main dining, and laundry on the right.


----------



## Firefighter3244

2nd Full Bathroom.










The Laundry Room with ample storage. It's Really large and lovely. 
I've since Installed New Stackable HE washer/dryer


























1st Bed 










2nd bed










3rd bedroom which i've turned into my Home Office. And where I'm typing this right now! lol










basement










So thats all the photos for now!

Hope you enjoyed, and hope you come back to check my progress!

Thanks!


----------



## BigJim

You have a beautiful home, I especially like your floors, some of the wall colors aren't my first choice but it isn't my home either. I would for sure say you got your moneys worth.

May I make a suggestion, edit your first post and remove the city you live in and remove the first picture with your address in it. You have already told the world you are a firefighter so that means you will not be home on certain days and giving your address is just not wise. You also told that you have cameras.

I am not try to be a know it all or a smart butt I just wanted to call your attention to the fact that there are bad people in the world. Again, I really like your house and we will be glad to help you if we can.


----------



## gma2rjc

Congratulations! You have a beautiful home.

I love the sink in the laundry room and all the storage space in there. Does the house have 7 exterior doors? That will be nice if there is ever a fire... God forbid.

For $100 grand, you got a steal! It's really nice that you appreciate the character and history of the house. 

Who sent you the binder?

I wonder if there was ever an awning over the front porch where the short brick columns are. 

I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## Firefighter3244

Thank you, I'm looking forward myself to making the property
look great and give it more details. 

Thanks,

Edit: Oh By The Way, The Colors! Haha Those aren't staying that is what they are currently when I moved in. Yeah I don't like the colors either!
lol Except for the Dinning room red, I think I like that one. And the 3rd bedroom green. But the rest are getting paint!


----------



## gma2rjc

Are the baseboards in the bedrooms marble or a faux finish?


----------



## Firefighter3244

Lol its all paint. I hate and cant wait to sand it down and repaint it all.


----------



## oatlord

Is this in Gallatin by any chance? It looks so familiar.


----------



## Doc Holliday

If that home were here in Houston it'd fit in in what is known as The Heights which is Houston's Historical District and would easily value at three times what you paid. Homes half that size which is the norm for The Heights and which are built in the same manner as yours go for three times that much.

Your home has a lot of character and for an older home it seems to flow nicely. I like it.


----------



## Thadius856

First time I read this thread, I was behind a proxy that blocked your pictures. The text didn't do it justice.

All I can say is WOW! You have a beautiful home. It looks so tiny from the first picture... in the 800-1000 sq ft range. I can't believe it's so massive!

I stole a glimpse of your car port from the edge of one picture. Any chance we could see the whole thing? It's very interesting.


----------



## Dinggus

I love how each room is a different color, it reminds me of my house. I also love the coloring of the front door area, blue walls.


----------



## Firefighter3244

Wow, Sorry guys. It's been awhile since I've been on. 

Well, I've done a ton of yard work and some other small things.

I'll start updating really soon.

Thad: Of course ya can! Here ya go. 2 Car Carport, Full brick with Left side Large Openings as windows. Love it. I could throw on a door and brick in the windows and have a true garage...

Its 40x23 if i'm not mistaken. Sry I forgot. Full size 2car....










I'll get some pictures tomm. Lots of Yard work. 
Actually going to have a few projects coming up this week.

1: Gutter System. The Old Gutter System of Iron pipes are leaking and I get some moisture in the basement. Going to re route the piping with PVC. Should be a fun project. Always been into Hydro dams and Hydro ReRouting. haha


----------



## Thadius856

Well, that's quite the carport! It certainly looks like it's built to last. I'm certainly envious.

I'm limited to a one-car driveway and 2-3 curb spaces. :\


----------



## Dinggus

Carport looks good. Almost all the houses that I've seen in NC that are older have car ports that only fit 1 vehicle. It's annoying.


----------



## Firefighter3244

Heh, Thanks guys I find it annoying its a 2 and not a 2.5. But I guess everyone would always like a lil more. If I had a 2.5 I'm sure Id be complaining about it not being a 3. Hahaha.

So, Later this evening I'm going to be uploading some photos of my next project and ideas etc.... Dubbed "*The Gutter waterway*"


----------



## Snav

Wow - looks great as it is. There's no way to do anything but improve!

The before/afters of your work outside the house are impressive - the overgrown ivy and bushes really hide the exterior beauty of the brick and even concealed that one small porch to the point of it not being visible at all (before).


----------



## Firefighter3244

Hope you guys are ready, I have 10 days off work.
I don't have much money to do stuff, But lots of pictures at least of progress thus far will be posted!
I'll start in just a few hours getting pictures up!


----------



## Thadius856

Totally ready!

*jealous*


----------



## Firefighter3244

Wow, Again im sry. So I thought I was going to post a bunch of stuff
because I had some time off work, but it was because I was sick. 
And I was more sick than I thought, so was unable to do anything.
I got really stressed about some things and at 23 years old gave myself 
shingles. Over that now, And rdy to be active again!!'

I get off work at 7am tomm and hoping to make tomm a 
very productive day. Cleaning the house, Thanks to my Fiance' :laughing:
Putting up Christmas Lights, Yard work and Rly starting to plan the 
"waterWay Project" Or Gutter project. lol

So, this time rly, be rdy! haha


----------



## joecaption

Great house, just a couple simple to do suggestions.
That wide flat area in the middle of the mantel over the fireplace needs something to break it up. If you go into Lowes or Home Depot look in the area where the moulding is. There a lot of differant style of wooden scrolls and designs sitting on the shelve below where the trim is. One of those prepainted with a gloss white enamal would make it pop. A little glue and two brads and your done.
I just hate the 12 X 12 accoustal tiles on the ceilings in any house.
What we have done is just cover them over with drywall using drywall adhesive and 3" drywall screws, making sure to hit the rafters. Then it matches the rest of the house.


----------



## rjniles

Beautiful old house! Here comes the "but".

Get rid of the red canopy over the front door and that ugly aluminum storm door on the right side of the house. If you need a storm door get a full view door with a frame color that goes with the house (not mill finish aluminum--UGH).


----------



## Firefighter3244

Hey guys, Thanks for the Ideas and no worries. Any more and throw them my way!

Yeah, I have tons of plans and things I want to do. Right now anything I can
do Free or cheap is coming first. I don't have my 2nd job anymore and untill I replace it I can't do much. Even paint will have to wait untill I bring back my 2nd income.

I can't believe I'm saying this again, but I promise to get pictures and updates up soon. I've just really been busy trying to do stuff and find a 2nd job. lol

Thanks again

PS: Got a bunch of LED christmas lights on the house, so I'll get a pic of that too.


----------



## Firefighter3244

Alrighty, So things kind of have been put on hold. Trying to find another side job, ( Looks likes Lowes might hire me, wich would be awesome! Pay plus discount on stuff! ) 

We've been trying to do some small stuff inside, and free work outside.
Mostly landscaping, or... Destruction. Theres just so much over grwoth on
the entire property. I'm not ocd, But I like things neat and tidy. So 
I've been doing alot of clearing of brush, etc....

So, heres an awesome above shot of my home.

Now, this is a winter shot so it looks wonderully clear. lol :no:
The red is my propety line. FYI, The train in the back is a 9am-5pm Mon-fri only. And like 3 times a day. So its rly not bad. It only supplies a small factory close by. 

And I'm proud to gout that as you can see, It's a big deal I have such a large property in the historical district, seeing as everyone else around has small yards....
almost one full acre. and the house is roughly 75ft x 45ft









Ok, I'm going to include some more photos to better give an idea of what I'm working with and wanting to do.

The big thing, with the fiance's tax return, a fence for the dog. It's 400 ft. LOL yeah... where the blue line is. And with mine we'll do other things. 










Close up










Another angle.....











And the guy thats getting a fence.


----------



## Dinggus

Your dog is going to love that backyard! How did you get such clear shots of your house?


----------



## Ironlight

You should shop around extensively with local fence companies for estimates. Prices can very considerably and, much to my shock when we were putting in a fence last spring, are not much more than the cost of materials were you to do it yourself. I assume that these fence builders by some much material that that they get a great deal on cedar.


----------



## bbo

Dinggus said:


> Your dog is going to love that backyard! How did you get such clear shots of your house?


looks like bing maps. scary good aerial pics.


----------



## Firefighter3244

Yeah the photos are bing. look you up, and zoom in then hit birds eye viewthen circle around. in us it is super detailed. 

Yeah, My dog will love it! I might get another once its fenced. Yeah ill check around befor doing it myself. Budget is nu,ber one. I might have to do street side nice fence and the back chain, for now. 
we will have to see.


----------



## Thadius856

Interesting. I'd consider enclosing the full property line because you have street on the side that isn't planned for fencing.

It could prevent the off-change of some liability nightmares, and might reduce your homeowner's insurance payment. Give them a call and see what they think about discounts before you pull the trigger. You might be surprised with what they say.

Make sure they know about your dog, too. Last thing you want is having a claim rejected because they didn't know about your large dog.


----------



## Firefighter3244

Well, there are a few issues with that.
I live in a historical district, No chance in hell I'm allowed a privacy fence against the road. No way. So, If I have any slight chance, it would have to be some super nice expensive rod iron fence.

But, Doesnt matter. Its a corner, Can't have a fence on a corner due to 
people have to see a certain distance down the road. I'll have
to pull codes and see exactly what Codes say...


----------



## Firefighter3244

Ok, Update:

Been working on clearing out the area for the fence and tree's.

Also, the entire back stretch against the rail road.... Yup its gotta go! 

I went to the City Engineering, Planning, Permit and codes Dept. 
Got everything there good to go, I spoke with the railroad and I'm good to go with them too!
I went to the Historical Meeting and introduced myself. That went great! So, I have untill the 22nd of this month to submit my plans for the fence/tree's and then next month I show up at the meeting for the voting on the fence. Which shouldn't be a problem.

Also, Not sure If I said this before, But I have 60  Leyland Cypress tree's to be picked up in a few weeks ( 4ft tall ) for planting against the back and side of the property line where the fence will be.

they grow 4ft a year, and top out at 40ft. So, When you go into the back yard I'm hoping for its own lil oasis in 5 years. :thumbup:


----------



## Firefighter3244

This is amazing..... it was 76 yesterday, more chili today but still in the high 50's.

I had to break out the summer equipment... weedeater blower etc....
Trimed up the landscaping and getting it rdy for summer...

But project, the fence. I've submitted my plans and have the meeting next month to see how that goes. So we'll see.

Ive done a lot. Today I finished doing the main clearing of the tree line.
Cutting it all down, It's all just on the ground now, and family will be helping tomm to drag it all to the street and cut it up.

cutting the tree up (my friend)










We also dropped the large two trees in my side yard. one had a base of over 6ft.

So, Lots of clearing and stuff for the fence/. Thats the huge project for right now.
I already know what I want to do with the back area regarding apatio, fire pit seating and grill etc... but that will have to wait. 


Anyway, I'll take some pics so you all can see!


----------



## Firefighter3244

Okay, It's time to start getting into some detail here. 

So, the landscaping of clearing out the area for the fence is going good. I love destruction because it's easy. :lol:

Well, The Privacy fence that goes from the house to the road will be wood privacy. The rest will be Chain link and won't matter because I'll be 
planting 60 leyland cypress tree's to hide it and provide a natrual 40ft tall fence. 

So, I of course want something that looks really good. So I've decided on a Picture Frame type fence with a Lattice frame on top. 

Trouble I'm still having is deciding to do a step, or a slope. I don't really like the stepped sections but I also don't know which is more easy or better looking in the long run really. Since a sloped would require more angle cuts I'm guessing that a stepped would be more easy for this reason.

So, I was thinking of 6ft tall Privacy, and then atleast 2ft of framed lattice on top. Making it 8ft tall. 
The big thing is, The Main road sitting much higher than the base of my home. I would say as high as maybe 10 15 ft. 
So, I want the fence near the road to be kinda high.... Like I said 6ft privacy and then the lattice at least 2 ft... maybe 4. 

At the same time I want it to be too talk and look ugly. 

I'll have to take some pictures and try photoshoping in a fence....

Now, Ideas:
I've though about raising the privacy fence bottom, and creating a 2ft tall boxed flowerbeds at the base.... Thus raising the privacy portion AND the lattice portion. 
I think this will throw our budget WAY WAY out of whack though so I may stick with just the pricture frame with the lattice.
Since were looking at 1,000 - 1,200 for 123FT Wood privacy and then another 300ft chain link. Chain will be $500ish so $500 for the wood....
I can throw in more money which I'm sure I will... But we have that "budget" were trying to work with.

Everything will be DIY though. 

So, some pictures of what I'm "thinking" 

Heres the idea except mine would be like 8 ft sections... Sloped or stepped havnt decided....


----------



## Firefighter3244

Well, the fence project is enough by itself but I just thought of something I'd like to add to the fence in the future when I get the money. 
L.E.D lighting. i'd like LED lit post caps, and maybe L.E.D. down the entire fence like an accent light at night. Maybe 3 or 6 LED lights on each 8ft section pointed down from under the eave of the top of the fence. I think that would look absolutely awesome... But a different project in all of it self. 

lol

I know... I havnt posted pics or anything but that WILL change tomm.... Not much traffic on this thread.


----------



## Firefighter3244

so heres a photo of the side yard and back and tree line. As you can see.... woah. ( I think I have a before, I'll find it )

And I photoshopped the style fence I want to install. 

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Thadius856

Don't see any photos.


----------



## Firefighter3244

Fixed


----------



## Firefighter3244

Are the Photos working now?


----------



## Firefighter3244

I'm just going to guess they are.

Went to a Lawn and Garden Show today in Nashville. 
The Ideas and "I WANT THAT!" was crazy.


----------



## Thadius856

Yep. They're workin. Hope you make some $$ off that fire wood.


----------



## Firefighter3244

Okay so I just got out of the Historic Society Meeting with the Board,
They approved my plans for the fence and landscaping and mentioned how well my property is looking since I've moved in and are glad I'm there.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ironlight

I never chimed in to say that when it comes to planked privacy fences a stepped fence looks better. Less structured fences like stockade and post and rail are OK following the contour of the land, but a planked fence with any sort of detail just ends up looking weird and disorganized.

I assume you're going to build this out of cedar? If so, keep an eye out for prices and shop around. The price can go up and down and if you catch it on a downswing you can save a bunch.

If you don't have a nail gun and compressor, get one


----------



## Firefighter3244

Yeah I decided on a stepped fence. Well, I was going to stain the fence
so not sure if ceder, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Thadius856

Ironlight said:


> If you don't have a nail gun and compressor, get one


If you're getting a nail gun and it's mainly just for this project, consider a cordless gun that fires using liquid fuel. Paslode brought them to our market, and then other manufacturers started making them. You're probably thinking right now "why would I need it places other than near the workshop?" You'd be surprised once you have the ability to take it anywhere how often you do.

In my area, a Paslode framing nailer with gentle use can be picked up for $150 on Craigslist with all the accessories. Closer to $350 new at the Big Box.

Of course, if you were going to go with a compressor anyway, then skip the cordless nailer and pick up a 3-, 4- or 5-gun pack instead. A framer, finish nailer, brad nailer, and pin nailer... all very useful to have, and the multi-gun packs save a good amount of $$ over buying them individually.


----------



## Firefighter3244

My family has all the tools I need. 
Re-Roofed my grandmas house a few years back. 
And every time someone in the family buys a Fixer, we strip it to the studs and rebuild it. (Pending they have the funds) 

But yeah I def need to get on the ball, This week everything started growing,
Grass, Tulips everywhere etc....


----------



## Firefighter3244

Ok so as I get close to starting this project, I'm finding some issues. 

Why is it, there are hardly any information on this Picture Frame fence. It seems like it's construction is a secret. 

Now that I think about it, the inside doesn't need to look that pretty since I won't really see it unless i'm Out near the back of my property.

I just thought it would be nice to have it look the same on both sides.

So, My plans are.... 
6ft Picture Frame Wood fence. Posts being 5x5, 2x4 support beams. On the pretty side I'll have 1x4 at the bottom and top. The top 1x4 will be above the boards about 1.5 to 2 inches allowing space to install Lattice on top. I was 4 ft but I think a 12ft tall fence might look too big..
idk though, So we'll see.

But thats the plan, I'm just not dead set on it yet


----------



## Ironlight

Do you have specific construction questions? I've built a substantially similar fence before and did it after examining a number if similar fences in the area that were built by the local big fence companies. For whatever reason, that style of fence is super popular around here.

You can sort of have your cake and eat it too. The 2x4 top and bottom rails usually go on the inside and the planks are nailed to those from the outside, giving the outside a cleaner look but the inside a slightly more detailed look because of the rails. The lattice just gets framed in with 1x2 as you can see from your first photo, with another 2x4 rail up top.

4x4's suffice and are easier to line up. With the 5x5's you'll have more visual relief, which depending on your taste you may or may not want.

If it were my fence I would opt for 6' planks and then 1.5' of lattice on top. Don't forget that this is going to reflect sound as well as give you privacy and keep your dog in. The higher the fence the quieter your yard will be.


----------



## Firefighter3244

Thank you for the response. Yeah, My questions were regarding the building of it. 
I was at first wanting it to look the same on both sides. I've seen where the picture frame doesn't have support 2x4's and I couldnt find info on that specific build. 

HOWEVER, Now.... I don't care that much about the inside view from my backyard. 

So, I want the Picture Frame Style Fence, With Lattice frame on top.
On the page before this one I photoshopped a stepped style fence. I'm "thinking" thats my best option. But it bothers me that each step 
won't be exactly the same amount since the house side of the ground is more level, increasing more and more elevation once nearing the street. But I don't know if the Tapered with the ground would look good with lattice on top. Maybe I could taper the boards with the ground and then create the lattice as stepped..... 

Anyway, My question really is Once I have the posts, I'll have 3 support 2x4s ( Correct? ) Are they installed with plain metal support brackets? 
On the Pretty side I'll have 1x4 at the bottom and top for making it look nice and create the "Picture frame" style. 

As far as the lattice goes, Should I have the Posts tall enough to go to the top of the lattice? Or just build box's on top, I'm worried about how strong itll be. 

Total height. I want the fence 6ft, and the lattice atleast 2ft tall... making it 8ft. But what about 4ft of lattice making it 10ft.

Remember, the street sits about 15ft higher than the ground in my backyard... so there's a slope..... 
I could always do the higher lattice at the ground and shorter near the street....

Also, I do like the posts being noticeable. I think it adds to it's appeal. 

I can't decide on what to do, I'm looking for opinions.


----------



## Ironlight

The lattice is detail, and if you have too much of it in proportion to the solid part of the fence it is going to look odd. I would limit it to 20% of the height (which is why I suggested 6' of board and 1.5" of lattice).

Your cost is going to go up significantly if you try and build it higher, and if the road is 15' above your property then realistically the fence would need to be 20' tall to give you line of sight privacy and sound protection...or higher even if you are set back from it. So I would recommend sticking with nothing any higher than 8'. Even that is tall, and will make your yard seem smaller than a 6' fence, which is standard.

The posts should go to the top of th lattice. Any other design will look strange.

I would probably use four 2x4's....one at the top and bottom of the boards to nail them to, one on top of that, set horizontally, as a base for the lattice, and one at the top, also set horizontally, as the cap. These would be your picture frame for the lattice.

Don't even think about angling your fence like a running picket or post and rail fence. It will look like crap, since the whole point of the design you've chosen is it's geometric purity. The lattice will look funny no matter whether you tilt it at the angle of the fence or try and keep it parallel to the ground.

A stepped fence looks best if you step as little as possible, and not every section. Look to see if you can design it where you have two unstepped sections and then a couple of stepped sections. This will moderate the stepped effect and make it look more architectural. In other words, run unstepped as long as you can, even if you have to bury one end a bit and rais e the ground at the other end of the flat part.

The hangers work great, and they are not too much of an eyesore. When the fence turns silver/grey you won't even see them anymore.


----------



## Firefighter3244

Ok thank you for the advice. 
If you looked at page 3 where I took a picture of where it would be, you 
can see the slope. So there will def be some steps. Quite a few, 

But I'll def take that advice and not go that high on the lattice.

The bottoms will have to be sloped, Unless I dig the ground out which will look just as weird.... right? The tops will be stepped and the bottoms slope with the ground. 

Kinda like this.... (first pic below)
Also, See... this is both sides of this fence. I don't see how he built this without the Supports...
It just looked like he nailed everything together. Hows is support it and keep the wood from warping/bend etc... that naturally happens...


----------



## Ironlight

Yeah, slope the bottoms like that. also, depending on the lay of the land, leave some space...an inch or so...for water to run underneath. If not you'll create drainage problems that can lead to buildup and premature failure. If you have a dog that likes to dig, that might be an issue you need compromise on.

And I would not look at his fence. It is brand spanking new. It could well warp. Looks like he toe-nailed the top and bottom horizontal pieces on one side, nailed the slats on, then added the horizontal pieces on the other side. Those horizontal 1x6's are definitely toe-nailed in. You can see it.


----------



## Dinggus

Looks awesome. I've always wanted to split my house up between my neighbors. But, since I enjoy talking with my neighbors on the left of me, it would look weird to split the neighbors on the right of me.

Did there a chain linked fence splitting the backyards?


----------



## HowardFarns

Really like the house, I love that car space from the 1st page. Love my cars and it's great to be able to have a space like that to show them off


----------



## Firefighter3244

Ok so you're saying more than likely that fence won't look very good in a few years because it might look nice now, but it's not supported very good
correct.

I'm just going to go with One sided Picture frame. 
Posts (I'd like to find 5x5, but I think I'll have to settle with 4x4)
With 3 2x4 supports, Top middle and bottom. With the slats, and
on the pretty side I'll have 1x6 at the top and bottom for the picture frame look. My dad said 1x6 will warp etc... that 2x6, but man, thats thick! 

I need to get a book about building a fence so I know exactly what I'm doing even though I'm kind of going with a custom design....

I got the line and flags out to mark the posts yesterday, 
I marked ever 8ft 4inches so the 8ft 2x4's would sit exactly at the edges of the 4x4 posts.... But Having to cut might be better than being slightly too long if I mess up the measuring.... Although I don't see why if I measure 3 times and make sure it's perfect. I think...

Ugh... I need to get on this, My fiance' continue to remind me the time it's taking and how I said I'd be done by May 5th.....

btw it's about 130ft of fence... 100ft and then a 30ft right angle at the top near the street


Edit: Yes, I enjoy having a wide driveway from the street all the way to the carport. It's wide enough to fit my car and my fiance's cobalt side by side.... Which Is nice. I just wish the carport was slightly more wide.... 2.5 vs the 2 I have....


----------



## Firefighter3244

Ok guys, Sorry for being gone. 

Been so busy. Done a couple things.
Had some cracking and drooping of a cieling in one of the rooms. turned out to a be a single Nail in the roof that must have been stepped on it went through the shingles and between a board.
Anyway, had to replace the cieling.



















But I've been working on the fence the last couple of days.

I got the Posts in. Heres a pic!










And getting the 2x4x8 support beams this morning.


----------



## HoosierB

First off, that's an awesome looking house! I love the enthusiasm you have for your yard and cleaning it up. 

The fence is looking great and it looks like the really hard stuff is in the past (setting the posts). Now the really rewarding part starts, keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Firefighter3244

Sorry I just have so much going on the only time I remember this thread if when I get an email notification of someones post.

I've almost finished three panels. 

I still have to put the trim to cover the top screws.
And I still have to get approval from the zoning board to add
2ft framed lattice on top but It's looking good!










Infront of the fence I'm building a Flowerbed Box and going to make that real nice. 
Also going to throw down some gravel there where it's real thinned....


----------



## Firefighter3244

Well, You're going to start seeing me a lot more often.

Now that it's been 5 months, I got married on the 3rd of this month.
So now I can focus on the home projects.

Here's the fence. 
I finished the panels and the boards, going to install the bottom
trim and the top trim and then waiting for approval from th zoning board for the top 2ft of framed lattice on top of everything.

Pictures!























So,






So, Now that we are married and everything we FINALLY got around to starting to paint inside the house.

The first room is going to be the living room.
We started by lightly sanding the walls, and filling in dips and exposing cracks and filling those in.

Here is where we are now.

We're not going to go crazy but a few days of good work should really help it look half way decent.

This black friday I'll be picking up a 60" LED for over the fireplace.
It's 84" from corner to corner (The fireplace backing) so it won't overlap and should look pretty good.





















So that is where we are as of this week.....

Yesterday we were talking about how the fireplace (Which we don't use, But if needed to in an emergency could) 
the black tile really doesn't look good....

So thinking about re-doing it. I like stone veneer and something new for the base. idk yet.

I really like this type of stone veneer, Like these.


----------



## Rosemarys

Updates??? I'm purchasing my first home also. 3 bed/2bath with lots of work needed! Please post updates of what you did so I can get some ideas hehehe


----------



## Firefighter3244

Its all updated. I havnt done much. lol Just what i've posted... Tons of yard work, the fence and finally starting on the intr.

NOTE: Look at the last page( 4 ) as I updated with photos!


----------



## shadytrake

Looks great! I don't know anything about picture panel fencing but yours looks good so far. We have moved all of our projects inside now that the weather has changed. Still need to cut the roses back. I think that is the last chore before winter. We are focusing on insulating the attic.


----------



## Rosemarys

I still can't believe you this home for just $100k! Great price for such a beautiful home. I'm constantly looking at your updates. What brand or type of paint r u using and how much did it cost u? Did u need to scrap your walls? If so, how did you do it?


----------



## Firefighter3244

We are in the proccess of trying to prep the walls.

We have sanded the walls with a 150grit sander lightly to get rid of any
sticklers or prickly globs of paint that we noticed on the walls.

For Cracks I chipped the paint away an inch on both sides of the crack 
down to the plaster, and scraped at the crack and spackled the area
and sanded smooth. Used some tape on areas that needed it. 
(Should have on all cracks but too late) 

For spots that were dipped or raised I tried sanding down, 
and for the dips filling it with spackle and sanding it down smooth.

We are going to put the primer up this week. Bought 5 Gallons of 
KILLZ2 Premium Latex primer. Cost $78 for the 5 Gallon bucket. 

I'm not too worried about the crown moulding as I plan to replace it when I am able to scavenge together a few hundred to re-do it. 

As far as Final Paint, Were going to use Ultra Premium... Whatever Lowes carries. So I don't remember off the top of my head. It's $127 for a 5 Gallon bucket. 

It's stretching price wise, While we don't want the best, we don't want to cheap out too much. Want a decent finish, Not expecting anything perfect... 
Its an older home and still has slight waves in the walls etc... Plaster.... 

I'm fighting the crowds tomm for early black friday deals.
60" LED Smart TV. The Wife said we needed a tv and gave a budget
so I'm excited and running with it!

lol

I even took the liberty to tape it out over the fireplace to see how it will look.










I would really like to do some work to the fireplace.

But we will have to see. I want to replace the black tiles
with stacked stone of some type. I'd also like to extend that stacked stone
to the rest of the fireplace where it sticks out from the Main back wall with the windows.
And some type of new slab where the black tiles are on the floor.

We don't use the fire place, But still. It's our first room we are re-doing 
and even though on a budget I would really like to make it look awesome.


----------



## Thadius856

There was a 60" Sharp Aquos LC60E69U 1080p 120Hz LCD HDTV for $688 at Sears. Not a smart TV, but you could save some major scratch by adding a smart TV adapater (Roku, Boxee, NeoTV, AppleTV, whatever) to this one.

http://slickdeals.net/f/5535386-60-...1080p-120Hz-LCD-HDTV-688-Free-In-Store-Pickup

Might still be available. And you wouldn't have to mad-rush on BF morning.


----------



## Firefighter3244

Thanks for the offer! But this deal is better since it's LED and cheaper. And it's 10PM sale so no crazy black friday morning.

60" *LED* Smart tv, for $688 

at 10PM tomm it drops to $688

http://www.walmart.com/ip/VIZIO-60-...-SMART-HDTV-1.94-ultra-slim-E601i-A3/21311919

http://store.vizio.com/via-hdtvs/e601ia3.html


----------



## Thadius856

Yeah but... it's a Vizio. :\

Good luck. Lots of single people will be camping out instead of spending time with their family. I'd certainly expect a line from what I've been reading on that deal.


----------



## Firefighter3244

lol, Vizio is changing their game. 
Some reviews from some hardcore critics are comparing it to the big boys double
their price. 
It's not a full aray led but for the price, it's not going to get any better.

hometheaterreview
http://hometheaterreview.com/vizio-e601i-a3-60-inch-led-hdtv-reviewed/

Anyway, It won't matter in a few years we will be watching OLED and damn I can't wait! Excited.


----------



## Firefighter3244

I don't think I ever posted this. My wife (Fiance at the time) took this photo of me while I was on the roof inspecting the fireplace for a top/cap

this was about a year ago.


----------



## Firefighter3244

Well... We've done alot of work on the living room.

I'll post photos when I get off work in the morning.

However, We have found a home we like, Well... LOVE.
We're going to do a walk through friday, and decide if we want to
move forward with selling our current home for this other one.
I'll really have to get working on the projects and tidy up the place getting it ready for sale by the end of the month. 

I really pray that everything works out and we are able to get this other house. 

Updates to come


----------



## Windows on Wash

No harness...I am calling OSHA...!!!!

Just kidding. 

Crown looks like it might need to be re-done and have some of those upper course re-pointed.


----------



## Firefighter3244

I'm so horrible with keeping this thread updated! 

Here's a picture of the finished living room with the 60" LED mounted!

Quick photo until I snap better ones.
Needs decor. lol


----------



## 747

100k great deal. I would have bought it. :laughing: I like the farmers sink. I haven't seen one of those in years. My grandparents had a big white cast iron farmers sink in there kitchen back in the day. They had a old Victorian.


----------



## Firefighter3244

Thanks. I'm trying to finish the fence, paint inside and clean it up to sell it this spring/summer. Found another house that we would like to purchase


----------



## Firefighter3244

So I left my old 2nd job for a new one and working a lot more.
100 hours last week, And by friday at 7pm yesterday I worked 87 hours
between Both my jobs.

If it would stop raining I could finish some stuff.

I havn't touched the fence. 
I cut the monkey grass and trimmed some stuff around the yard 
since it's about to start growing.

We went to lowes ( Wife and I ) to look at some stuff.
I don't want to do mulch again this year. It's a pain, A mess, Doesn't look
all that great and has to be replaced every year.
So I'm thinking about throwing down some rocks.

We both liked the marbel rock, it's white/bright and would be a large contrast against the house but not too much since the footing/foundation is light rock....

Wanting to tear apart the front walkways, and do Stamped concrete. 
Or Maybe go back and do flat river rocks... just re-do it. It's old and all breaking apart. 

I'll snap some photos.


----------



## Firefighter3244

Okay so we worked on the dining room.

I chipped way bad plaster, spackled sanded and painted. Installed chair rail which is a pain in the ass because no floor is level, corner square etc.... But, it's avg height is 35.75" around the room. 

I went to install picture frame wainscoting and realized it was going to take nearly 120ft of trim.... And at a minimum of $1/ft, we decided to wait because 
My cell phone broke yesterday so that comes first and vacation at the end of the month.

Anyway, Here's a quick picture.

Before, Sort of.










The Howe Casing I used as chair rail because of the large trim thought out the room. 











installed and primer the bottom...










NOTE: These Photos are before DETAIL Painting and touch ups!!!!





























I'll get photos tonight when my wife's friends leave. 

But, those photos are before the detail painting, And all the trim hadn't been painted yet either...

Looks much better now.

*Not too bad for my first time! Took a little while, But I learned!*


----------



## 123pugsy

Firefighter3244 said:


> Looks much better now.
> 
> *!*




Well, it looks pretty good without the detail paint.

Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefighter3244

I'm so horrible with forgetting about this thread....

So Finished the Dinning room, finished the kitchen and a couple of other rooms.

New HVAC installed
New Water Heater installed

Been planning on selling, found a house i REALLY REALLY REALLY want, did I mention how much I want it? lol...

So I hired a painter to finish up paint in 3 or so rooms and plaster repair in another 3 or so rooms. I told my realtor I plan on listing by end of this month, july. 

I know their goodman units, but their brand new and have 10 year warranties. 










Stained my fence and added LED post caps. Still need to cut some boards for the bottom trim and a few other spots.



















Hung a new chandi in the finished dinning room...










A bad panorama with my sell phone of the dinning room. (Still gotta change out the switch)












Again a horrible panorama of the living room. It's not that dark but since I started the photo and the left window it locked the Light amount all the way over.


----------



## Firefighter3244

Cleaned out the front beds and put down white marble rock with various brush. 
Also built that small fence to block the uglyness behind it. I'll stain it here soon now that it's dried out,



















Here is how it looks now that the monkey grass has grown up and all... As you can see a couple of the bush's I planted died... I think from wind burn on the trailor ride home...
And my big 6'5" 225lb ass without a shirt... The DHL guy was taller than me! 









BEFORE I cut the posts down and stained the fence, I had a company come and remove 3 tree's that were pretty dead and near the house... So that cleaned up the side yard.... 
The workers spotted the cameras!










lol









I'll get more pics up this week. The painter starts july 7th.

I'm currently putting up bead board and trim in another room to cover up some damage to the wallpaper thats too much of a hassle to remove. It'll look 100x better anyway with the 2ft tall bead board and chair rail/trim....


----------

